# This Guy is a Beast



## EVH (May 10, 2010)

I just found this video a few days ago and I thought some other people might agree that this guy and his music is completely BA.

Throwing Fire-Ronald Jenkees


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 10, 2010)




----------



## TrollingHard (May 10, 2010)

Epic!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 10, 2010)

This is and has been my favorite music to listen to while cubing for a long time.

His work is brilliant.
P.S. Listen to "Stay Crunchy" while cubing. >=D

EDIT: 




and this guy's guitar cover is great:


----------



## Joël (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, I bought 2 of his CD's (self titled one). The "Guitar Sound" on his new album is also quite cool...

He's playing a type, though, but I don't mind, he does it very well and his yt channel is very entertaining.


----------



## Samania (May 10, 2010)

wicked. 

Its kinda funny watching the guy's head bob up and down.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 10, 2010)

So he's playing to a beat, or is he also playing drums at the same time with his foot or something? His actual piano skills don't seem that impressive, but it sounds cool.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> So he's playing to a beat, or is he also playing drums at the same time with his foot or something? His actual piano skills don't seem that impressive, but it sounds cool.



its not so much his keyboard/piano skills. It is his ability to put together a good composition. And yes he is playing to a beat, I'm guessing he created that beat.


----------



## blah (May 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> His actual piano skills don't seem that impressive


You're clearly missing the point.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 10, 2010)

Yah, I am, is it improv?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yah, I am, is it improv?



He makes a pre-recorded (or perhaps computer-generated) beat, then plays a song over it that may or may not be improved (that I don't know).


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Yah, I am, is it improv?



these songs are not improv. i haven't looked at his channel much but I'm sure he has some improvs uploaded.

edit: Ninja'd?


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 10, 2010)

Could someone tell me what the point of it then if it's not improv?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Could someone tell me what the point of it then if it's not improv?



His ability to create a good composition.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 10, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone tell me what the point of it then if it's not improv?
> ...



Oh... okay...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dKBCE5BsuM&feature=channel

on a previous note: this is posted as improv. i also fail at embedding.

EDIT: no pun intended on the "previous note"


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (May 10, 2010)

beastliest thing ive ever laid eyes on. makes we want to cry :'(


----------



## Mitch15 (May 10, 2010)

look up guitar sound, its what i like to cube to, and also ronald jenkees


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 10, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> And yes he is playing to a beat, I'm guessing he created that beat.



He does indeed create his own beats as well.


----------



## radmin (May 10, 2010)

I liked his stuff. He needs to get discovered.
His 56k rap cracked me up!


----------



## EVH (May 10, 2010)

radmin said:


> I liked his stuff. He needs to get discovered.
> His 56k rap cracked me up!



Yeah, he does need to get discovered he could easily make lots of Moniez if he were to be discovered.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 10, 2010)

He's made some music for Kevjumba's videos in the past, I believe.


----------



## foxfan352 (May 10, 2010)

I like his canon rock cover http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etHOFmFF3FA&feature=channel


----------



## EVH (May 10, 2010)

I actually just found that Philip DeFranco has used his music before as well. So I guess what I am getting at here is that he becomes a bigger name and not just on youtube but on the internet itself.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 10, 2010)

Man this guy has been around for years on youtube. I'm so glad you guys reintroduced me to him though, because he is clearly outstanding.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 10, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> This is and has been my favorite music to listen to while cubing for a long time.
> 
> His work is brilliant.
> P.S. Listen to "Stay Crunchy" while cubing. >=D
> ...



I have this on my ipod! Awesome tune.


----------



## riffz (May 10, 2010)

Stay Crunchy is my favourite song by him, followed by "Messing with a guitar sound". I like his second album way more than his first because its mostly his improv jams from youtube organized and re-recorded. I've been in love with this guy's music for a long time now and I would have to say he's one of my favourite artists of all time.


----------



## maggot (May 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for flame but this guitar video is garbage.
The midi guy is cool but this is not improv. I think all of his creativity is sold short in this video, he say music doesn't need to be complex. Yes, but he cover his simple with complex arpggiated thing. He would benefit if he collaborate. He probably have a lot more fun too because making small loop stuff is easy, but it more a hassle when you have all this creative energy and it goes to waste with 16beat patterns and a live semi improv. He obviously has talent to do better things.. maybe just a hobby like me tho lol. But for me, I feed off other people and send out things and receive it back with edit, and keep growing until it is great !


----------



## nitrocan (May 10, 2010)

Beast? Richter, was a BEAST.


----------



## Johan444 (May 10, 2010)

radmin said:


> I liked his stuff. He needs to get discovered.
> His 56k rap cracked me up!



He got discovered. Like three years ago. Then he became forgotten because he wasn't anything special. Someone who needs to rely on looks when his music can't stand up by itself.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (May 10, 2010)

Good stuff. Reminds me of Buckethead or something, in some way or another.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 11, 2010)

Actually, he just responded to my email allowing me to use all of his songs in my youtube videos!

So expect some awesome stuff during solves, collection videos etc!

~Chris



RonaldJenkees said:


> Whoa awesome! I'd love it if you used my tunes! All I ask for is credit on the tunes you use.
> 
> Good job on the subscribers!!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 11, 2010)

Haha, this guy 
I first saw him and loved his music. It felt so passionate. I've been listening to his music for the past year  another guy which is overflowing with talent is Andy Mckee. Look it up 

Cyrus.... Man... Your perception of music is off :/. Music is about feeling and actually how good it sounds. Not just how good it is or if it had a point to it. It's an expressive form of art.

On a side not, Maaaannnn. SS forum has gone from ridiculously clean and nice to 4chan meme central ._.


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> radmin said:
> 
> 
> > I liked his stuff. He needs to get discovered.
> ...



Uhhh... what? Please be trollin good sir.


----------

